# Always hungry



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey there, 
our vizsla puppy (Hunter) is always looking for food. he is 5 month now, and he has been with us since he was 2. He still eats 3 times a day, and we give him as instructed, but he always looks for more and begs for more. I'm planning to change his schedule to twice a day, but not sure if it's gonna work. Is it a normal thing that he always wanna eat something? 
I don't wanna have a overweight dog! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The instructions are just a guideline. Most of our puppies eat more. If he is begging for food I would up it. Just add a little more to each feeding. Pups go through growth spurts where the body needs more.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just as TexasRed posts, you can't go by what it says on the bag. Dogs are all different, and a lot depends on activity level, too. Of course, you don't want to have an overweight dog... none of us do. On the other hand, you don't want to have a dog that is always hungry, either. That's kind of cruel, since you are the one controlling all of the resources. Your best guide will be your own two eyes. Always keep track of how much you are feeding him, increase the amount little by little, and watch how he looks. If he seems to be getting a little chunky, it's not irreversible... Just start cutting back very gradually until he's where he should be. Also, any supplemental food that you give him should be high quality protein like meat, chicken or fish.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you both for the comments! I'll give it a try and top it up! He also has snack and other stuff during day like carrot & apple! It's funny tho cause every time we walk to the kitchen he sits. waits and moan like he is gonna get more food! 
It's our 1st vizsla, so still lots of surprises  our previous was a german shepherd and completely different from this one! 
Thanks again.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You might want to get a Kong and stuff it with kibble and peanut butter and give that to him between meals. I used to freeze a couple large Kongs that had many holes and give it to Bailey at the age of your pup. It is the act of eating as much as much as anything for a pup.

RBD


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks again, peanut butter sounds good! 
Btw this is our boy hunter, 5 month!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, Dre is 5 1/2 months now and also acts like we never feed him. As soon as someone steps into the kitchen he magically appears in a nice proper sit. Or the best looking down you would ever see. 

He is a beggar first class, but he now knows that if we do not immediately acknowledge his presence he is not getting a treat, so he sighs and walks out of the kitchen.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello, we all have pups about the same age.
Fergy was just 5 mo. on the 25th. He too is a big eater, and I still drop him about a cup of chow in the mid day. Plus a pocket full of treats on me at all times, just in case I need his attention.
I would free feed if I could, but it is impossible with Pearl (our chow hound bloodhound).
I am quite sure Fergy is going to be on the large size of the V scale. as he has already surpassed the 35 lb mark and is very tall. I don't know if you can over feed dogs at this age, When Fergy isn't hungry, he leaves his food. Other times, he asks for more. I try to accommodat his desires ( with his dog food). 
If I think he is asking for food, but he doesn't eat it , Most of the time what he really wants is a Hard chew bone, I keep up high ( away from Pearl). He also loves real bones, that either come from the petstore, or the meat store. Meat store bones (raw) you need to make sure they don't get "Nasty" rotten, bugs, fly's, ants etc.


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey again, thanks a lot for the great tips. Well Hunter never walks away from food, yesterday I kept toping up and he kept eating, like it was a competition  
The thing is I've seen Vizslas from 48-68 pounds, so I never know how big he will get! Now he should be about 33. 
we've recently moved to Italy, and here there are many overweight dogs, so I was just abit concern. But now with your great comments I'm more relax. 
Thanks again


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris is a skinny pup (7 months) too at the moment, we probably give him half again on top of the recommendations, spread through the day in meals, Kongs and toys, and just occasionally he'll get a bit of meat on him then suddenly he's a string bean again! Trying to separate his kibble from chicken wings and eggs enough for digestion is hard as he's constantly eating!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is 6 months old. She weighed in at 32 and a half pounds 2 weeks ago. She pretty much just eats when she is hungry and it depends on how active she has been. She gets a high quality kibble mixed with chicken broth. She probably eats about 3-4 cups a day over 2 meals. I wouldn't be too concerned. At that age they are doing more growing up than out I think.


----------

